# Slavery abolished in Bahrain!!!



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Gulf News: New Bahrain labour law stirs hornet's nest


So they have now banned Slavery in Bahrain, how long before the rest of the Middle east follows the lead????


----------

